# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Du lịch Phú Thọ - Du lich Phu Tho

## thietht

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *Du lịch Phú Thọ - Du lich Phu Tho*

Phú Thọ là tỉnh thuộc miền núi trung du Bắc bộ. Phía bắc giáp Tuyên Quang và Yên Bái; phía đông giáp Vĩnh Phúc; phía đông nam giáp Hà Tây; phía tây giáp Sơn La; phía nam giáp Hoà Bình. 

Phú Thọ có hàng trăm lễ hội lớn nhỏ, trong đó có một lễ hội được nâng lên tầm quốc lễ là lễ giỗ các Vua Hùng vào ngày 10/3 âm lịch hàng năm.



_Đền Thượng._


Bên cạnh các di tích, đền chùa, Phú Thọ cũng được thiên nhiên ưu đãi hàng lọat thắng cảnh tuyệt đẹp. Như là Ao Giời, Suối Tiên, nằm trên Núi Nả thuộc xã Quân Khê, huyện Hạ Hòa.



_Đồi cọ xã Hương Nha._


Ngoài ra, đến Phú Thọ, bạn còn có dịp tham gia hơn 20 lễ hội khác nhau như Hội Đền Hùng, Hội Phết - Hiền Quan, Hội bơi chải - Bạch Hạc, Hội Rước voi - Đào Xá, Hội rước Chúa Gái - Hy Cương, Hội ném còn của đồng bào Dân tộc Mường... hay hòa mình trong những điệu hát Ghẹo hát Ghẹo, hát Đối, hát Ví từ lâu đã nổi tiếng làm say đắm lòng người.

Mời bạn cùng *Didau.org* lên lịch cho chuyến du lịch đến Phú Thọ để khám phá tất cả những điều lý thú ấy.

*1. Phương tiện đi lại*

Bằng phương tiện công cộng

1 số hãng xe chuyên chạy tuyến Hà Nội – Phú Thọ để các bạn tiện tham khảo:

- Xe Mạnh Nga Tuyến  Hà Nội – Phú Thọ
Xe chất lượng cao. Hà Nội xuất phát tại bến xe Mỹ Đình lúc 8h15 và 18h10. Xuất phát Phú Thọ lúc 4h20 và 14h10.
Liên hệ: Cây Xăng – Cầu Trắng – TX.Phú Thọ. Điện thoại (0210) 382.3313 – 0904.656.360.

- Xe Hải Thường  Tuyến Hà Nội – Thanh Sơn (Phú Thọ)
- Sáng Tân Minh đi 5h. Thanh Sơn đi 6h. Mỹ Đình về 10h15.
- Chiều Văn Miếu đi 13h10. Thanh Sơn đi 13h40. Mỹ Đình về 17h30.
Điện thoại: (0210) 387.4281 – 0902.216.468 – 0987.907.388.

- Xe Hiếu Nghĩa Tuyến Hà Nội – Phú Thọ
Xe chất lượng cao. Ra vào Hà Nội tại bến xe Mỹ Đình.
- Phú Thọ đi 9h.
- Hà Nội về 16h.
Điện thoại: 0982.195.902 – 0989.781.678

----------


## thietht

Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Phú Thọ

----------


## thietht

Mỏ nước khoáng Thanh Thủy

Vườn quốc gia Xuân Sơn

*Lễ Hội:*

Hội Xoan - Phú Thọ (diễn ra vào mùa xuân, sau tết nguyên đán)

Lễ hội Đền Hùng (Giỗ tổ Hùng Vương) (10/03)

----------


## thietht

Khách sạn Việt Trì Garden ( Khu 9 Đường Nguyễn Tất Thành, Tân Tiến, Phường Tân Dân, Thành Phố Việt Trì)

Khách sạn Hồng Ngọc 2

----------


## thietht

Nhà hàng KS Minh Ngọc (Ngã ba Đền Hùng, Tp Việt Trì )

Nhà hàng KS Hương Giang

Nhà Hàng Gia Hoàng New Star - Khu Đô Thị - Đường Hòa Phong Kéo Dài Phố Tân Thuận - Tân Dân - TP Việt Trì - Phú Thọ

----------


## thietht

Bánh tai 

Cá Anh Vũ

Thịt Chua

----------


## thietht

Kinh nghiệm du lịch bụi Phú Thọ

----------


## hangnt

*Tổng hợp Tour du lịch Phú Thọ - Tour du lich Phu Tho được giới thiệu trên Didau.org*

Chương trình du lịch 2 ngày - 1 đêm tại Thanh Thủy Resort (Phú Thọ) - Giá từ Liên hệ VNĐ/Khách

----------

